# All about me and my kittens



## mommy2kittens (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello, my name is Savannah. I have joined this site to know more about cats. I have been waiting all my life for one kitten. In order of getting the privilege to get a kitten I had to get very good grades.( And by good grades I mean honor roll.) After I got my good grades, my mom and I had a conversation about getting me an eight week old kitten. Then the next week we had another conversation about getting two kittens! So I had a very mature talk with my dad and he finaly said yes. The kittens I chose were a Siamese cat and a Calico cat. I named the Siamese cat Sparta and the Calico cat Mouse. Sparta was named after the trouble making cat off of You Tube, and Mouse was named after how shy she was at first. Also my family has a fifteen year old cat named Sasha. Sasha always hisses at the kittens when ever she sees them.
I love my kittens very much and I also love my parents who let me get my kittens. I hope that I can meet a whole lot of people like me and learn more about cats.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

It sounds like you have the VERY best mommy in the entire world!!! :love2

I think you should reward your mommy by giving her a foot massage...

WHAT?!?! <looks around all innocent>


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

I love "the Mean Kitty Song"...lol.

Welcome to the board


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!! We have heard alot about you and your kittens...And it sounds like you are a wonderful kitty mom.

does this mean we get pics from both you and your mom??


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Savannah is at a friend's house today. As soon as she gets home later I am sure she will be excited to read and post.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Savannah! I've heard a lot about your kitties already. You're a great mom, and your kittens are adorable!


----------



## mommy2kittens (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for excepting me to Cat Forum. Also thanks for all of the very nice comments about me & my kittens.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Welcome Savannah, it refreshing to see a young person who want to learn every thing they can about their pets.
Owning a pet is a moral contract between a person and a small animal, we provide for their basic need and care for them and they give us unconditional love in return.
Pretty good deal, Hopefully your new little friends will be with you for many many years.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha! This is so interesting. We already saw pictures already and you are a great mom... and your mom well.. a grandma. lol


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hello Savannah, and Welcome to the Cat Forum!!
I am very excited to hear that you got 2 beautiful kittens!
You're very lucky to have 3 cats! I have always dream't of 3 but my parents will not let me(especially my dad). I can't wait to some more photo's and some stories about your kittens!

BTW; You have a very good mommy! Regarding to- Praline!


----------

